# How Old Is My Tegu?



## dragonmetalhead (Jun 30, 2011)

He is an Argentine black and white and about two feet long. What age would you reckon he is? This is just for my own curiosity and so I can assign him a birthday (yeah, I'm the dorky pet parent who celebrates his reptiles' birthdays).


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 30, 2011)

_It varies,.. since they grow and mature at different rates whether they hibernate or not. There's no way of telling exactly how old your tegu is unless you got it from a breeder._


----------



## reptastic (Jun 30, 2011)

Ah Dont feel bad i do the same, i keep track of all hatchdatesi know of lol, and yes i celebrate them too (as much as i can anyway) but as Bubblz stated there is no sure way of knowing, northern hemisphere tegus hatch in June/july (our summers) and southern hemisphere tegus in January/febuary (imports, their summer)


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 1, 2011)

While I completely agree with the points made above (due to varying growth rates there is no sure way to tell)...

A Tegu born in June/July of last year (2010) should be around 2'...


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 1, 2011)

Toby_H said:


> While I completely agree with the points made above (due to varying growth rates there is no sure way to tell)...
> 
> A Tegu born in June/July of last year (2010) should be around 2'...



I figured it was a yearling. I was making an educated guess based on how big they are as adults and what I read their average growth rate was.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 1, 2011)

It varies, diet, hibernation, brumation, lighting, genetics can all effect a growth rate.
Gary and Rango were just over 2 ft when I got them a couple months ago but were pretty small for being 2 years old. Guru is from 2010 and he is a bit over 3.5 ft.


----------



## Grendel (Jul 1, 2011)

your tegu is 8-16 months old


----------



## jumper123 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yay I am not the only dork!! All my animals have birthday parties! They get presents and I get vodka!! ( for being such a good mom of course)


----------



## reptastic (Jul 1, 2011)

jumper123 said:


> Yay I am not the only dork!! All my animals have birthday parties! They get presents and I get vodka!! ( for being such a good mom of course)



Lol i feel cheated i didnt get any vodka, they got pedicures, steaks and whatever else i got nothing lol


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 2, 2011)

jumper123 said:


> Yay I am not the only dork!! All my animals have birthday parties! They get presents and I get vodka!! ( for being such a good mom of course)



Usually I assign their birthday as the day I got them, which I why my ball python, Mr. S, and I have the same birthday, which is also my toad Joe's birthday. You totally deserve vodka for being a good mom to your critters, lol. Cheers!  I am such a HUGE dork; I talk to my reptiles like most people talk to their dogs and I like to cuddle with my python while I watch TV.


reptastic said:


> jumper123 said:
> 
> 
> > Yay I am not the only dork!! All my animals have birthday parties! They get presents and I get vodka!! ( for being such a good mom of course)
> ...



Can you really give tegus steak? We to that for the dogs on special occasions.


----------



## montana (Jul 2, 2011)

My Tegu gets steak all the time ...


----------

